
How to stay anonymous online - v33ra
http://thejeshgn.com/2012/04/10/howto-stay-anonymous-online/
======
kijin
The article contains several oddities.

\- The author recommends Linux, and then suggests TrueCrypt. TrueCrypt is OK
if you only use encrypted containers, but it can't do full-disk encryption on
Linux. This makes TrueCrypt very limited as a tool for hiding your online
activities.

\- Again, screenshots of Linux side-by-side with recommendations of Windows
antiviruses. Either make up your mind, or please keep things organized by OS!

\- JavaScript is not a binary application (at least not yet), and unlike
Flash, it always respects your browser's proxy settings. As for VBScript
(shudder), just use any non-IE browser.

\- Recommend NoScript but not AdBlock? (I'd add Ghostery to the list.)

------
mehrzad
Some of these don't make sense to me. I don't get how people use NoScript; how
can you use a browser without JS by default? Also, why would someone blog and
post pictures while trying to remain anonymous, that seems counter-intuitive.
Finally, Chromium > Firefox for open source.

~~~
kijin
> _Chromium > Firefox for open source._

Why? Both are open source. Or did you mean to say that although both are open
source, Chromium is a better browser overall?

As for why someone would want to blog while staying anonymous, think of
political dissidents in oppressive regimes or people who are tying to hide
from an abusive ex-partner. As long as you use a free service and don't post
anything that identifies you, I don't see any reason why blogging can't be
done anonymously. Pictures are trickier, and you definitely don't want to post
picture of yourself. But something like pictures of flowers in your garden
might not be traceable back to you.

------
rollypolly
I'm disappointed the article made no mention of ISPs. What are my options when
looking for a privacy-friendly ISP?

